# Oceanic salvage tug Model



## David Buff (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi
Can any one help me find a model of the Oceanic Salvage tug


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

David, 

Years ago, Revell models German branch issued a kitset for 'Oceanic'.
Picture of kitset - http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/revell-hegi-model-oceanic-3509-270184029
Perhaps a message (mentioning your link to 'Oceanic') to Revell may get you some assistance in your search. http://www.revell.de/en/home.html

Dennis.


----------



## David Buff (Nov 1, 2014)

thank you exsailor I will follow this lead


----------

